# Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August








*Frage*
Spricht was dagegen, wenn man die Forderung aufstellen würde, dass Bewirtschafter in Deutschland grundsätzlich erlauben und das in die Bedingungen/Erlaubniskarten explizit mit aufnehmen sollten, dass Kinder bis 14 KOSTENLOS mit einer zusätzlichen Rute bei einem erwachsenen Karteninhaber mitangeln dürfen??

Natürlich würde die Entnahmemenge der Fische NICHT dadurch steigen, sondern es bliebe beim Limit für 1 Karte.

Müsste man bestimmte Gewässer ausnehmen?

Wenn ja welche und warum?


*Anmerkung*
Klar haben wir ne föderale Gesetzgebung mit 16 Landesgesetzen und 16 Verordnungen, was Angeln angeht. 

Und eben ebenso vielen unterschiedlichen  Regelungen beim Angeln für Kids, dazu noch die Regelungen der Verbände, Vereine, Bewirtschafter etc..

Das oben stehende ist daher grundsätzlich gedacht, zuerst mal in den Bundesländern, in denen das fischereirechtlich bereits möglich wäre.

Als Anfang und Anstoss, um das dann mit der Zeit bundesweit in alle Fischereigesetzen möglich zu machen.

*Und*
Sollte jemand Bewirtschafter oder Vereine kennen, die das bereits so oder so ähnlich anbieten, würde ich freuen, wenn ihr die hier posten könntet (evtl. gleich mit Link zu entsprechenden Seiten) ..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Gegen die praktische Umsetzung einer solchen Regelung steht die Fischgeilheit von Papa sowie mindestens die Nötigung des unlustigen Kindes den ganzen Tag am Wasser rumhängen zu müssen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Geht ja zuerst mal drum für die, welche das wollen, die Möglichkeiten zu schaffen.

Dass man da evtl. auch mal manchen Papa "erziehen" müsste, ist ein anderer Punkt. ;-))))

Dass eine "eigene" Angel beim mitangeln mit Karteninhabern (müssen ja nicht zwangsweise Eltern sein) Kindern sicher besser gefällt, als doof daneben zu sitzen, davon gehe ich aber mal aus.


----------



## axelfred (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

bei uns geht das schon zb an der mainstrecke lif
man braucht nur einen jugendfischereischein von der stadt 
der kostet glaube ich 20€


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Und dann kann das Kind kostenlos auf der Karte vom Scheininhaber mit einer ZUSÄTZLICHEN Rute mitangeln?

Das wär ja klasse.


----------



## axelfred (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

achso ganz so ist das doch nicht mehr bis 10 jahre ist kein fischerreischein erforderlich ab 10 braucht man eine jugendkarte die kostet die hälfte
http://www.bfvo.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=33&Itemid=14
edit


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

aaaah, ok. hätt mich doch gewundert.

Dennoch schon mal besser als gor nix!

Danke fürs einstellen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

IN MV so. Papa gibt eine der drei erlaubten Ruten dem Kind und dann geht es los.:m

_"........Kinder können daher bis zum Tag vor ihrem 14. Geburtstag ohne  Fischereischein angeln. Sie benötigen jedoch eine Angelerlaubnis des  jeweiligen Fischereiberechtigten des Gewässers 
(vgl. § 6 LFischG). Hier hat der Gesetzgeber keine Ausnahme zugelassen. 

Ist also ein Kind(unter 14 Jahren) im Besitz einer gültigen  Angelerlaubniskarte(als Vereinsmitglied oder nicht), darf es - wie jeder  andere Angelkarteninhaber auch - mit den gesetzlich(und lt. GWO)  erlaubten drei Angelruten selbstständig angeln! 

Die Fischereiaufsicht beanstandet es auch nicht, wenn folgender Fall vorliegt: 
Ein Kind angelt zusammen (unter Aufsicht) mit einem erwachsenen oder  jugendlichen Fischereischeininhaber im Rahmen des Geltungsbereiches  seiner Dokumente(Fischereischein und Angelerlaubnis) mit (Beispiel: mit  der Angelerlaubnis sind 3 Handangeln erlaubt: das Kind hat 1 Handangel,  der Erwachsene hat 2 Handangeln). 
Da die Eingriffsmöglichkeit des Fischereischeininhabers 
jederzeit gegeben ist, wird nicht von einer eigenständigen Fischereiausübung des Kindes ausgegangen.  
Daher benötigt das Kind dann keine eigene Angelerlaubnis."_

Quelle: http://www.kav-uer.de/info.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

nicht schlecht - aebr schon eher für die, die eh schon richtig angeln wollen..

Zum niedrigschwelligen "anfüttern/ausprobieren/als Werbung" könnte dann ein Bewirtschafter ja trotzdem locker (gerade für Urlauber beim ausprobieren) als "Werbung" auch mein genanntes Model anbieten (einfach auf die Karte draufschreiben, dass Kinder mit einer Zusatzrute kostenlos bei aber gleicher  Entnahme mitangeln dürfen)...


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August
> 
> *Frage*
> Spricht was dagegen, wenn man die Forderung aufstellen würde, dass Bewirtschafter in Deutschland grundsätzlich erlauben und das in die Bedingungen/Erlaubniskarten explizit mit aufnehmen sollten, *dass Kinder bis 14 KOSTENLOS mit* *einer zusätzlichen Rute* bei einem erwachsenen Karteninhaber mitangeln dürfen??
> ...


 
 Sin das nicht Wortspiele?
 "*dass Kinder bis 14 KOSTENLOS mit* *einer zusätzlichen Rute* "

 In meinem Heimatland lässt man sie einfach mit einer der zugelassenen Ruten des Karteninhabers mit fischen.
 Der muss halt immer die Aufsicht haben und mehr braucht es nicht.
 Von Mir aus könnte man das gar auch auf Erwachsene Ausdehnen, nicht das Partner, Eheleute oder Freunde die mitkommen da "offiziell" nicht einmal eine Rute anfassen dürfen.

 Je nach Bundesland scheint man die Anzahl der Ruten welche Angler unter Aufsicht behalten können unterschiedlich zu betrachten.
 Oft traut man Ihm 2 zu, mach mal 3 und seltener überlässt man Ihm oder dem Bewirtschafter, das selbst einzuschätzen.
 (Ein Witz was der Staat meint alles selbst regeln zu müssen, wenn gleichzeitig Netze, Langleinen oder Reusen legale Fangmittel blieben)

 Egal wie, wie soll eine Rute mehr mit Kind, dann noch beaufsichtigt werden?
 Ich bin in einem Verein wo die Anzahl der Ruten rechtlich und vom Verein nicht begrenzt ist.
 Wenn ich dort angel, dann mit 1-4 Ruten, mehr kann ich dort kaum beaufsichtigen oder gebrauchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



> Je nach Bundesland scheint man die Anzahl der Ruten welche Angler unter Aufsicht behalten können unterschiedlich zu betrachten.


Nicht nur je nach Bundesland, auch in den Bundesländern:
BVO in NDS z. B.  8 Ruten erlaubt...



> Sin das nicht Wortspiele?


Leider muss bei den vielen Anglerfeinden und der Bürokratiefreundlichkeit in D eben alles aufgeschrieben sein, um keinen Ärger zu kriegen.

Und gerade wenns drum geht, das Kids einfach nahe zu bringen, ists gut, wenns auf der Karte steht.

Sonst findeste immer nen Schützer oder Aufseher, der meint Dich an********n zu müssen, nur weil Du Kids was gutes tun willst.

Ist nun mal leider so in Bürokrateutonien...


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Hallo,

finde ich grundsätzlich ne gute Idee.

Ist im Ausland auch oft so geregelt.

In Quebec brauchte z.B. meine Frau auch keine eigene Lizenz, solange sie mit mir zusammen angelte. Fanglimit galt natürlich pro Lizenz.

Hab allerdings auch schon beobachtet, dass Papa dann halt mit entsprechend mehr Ruten geangelt hat, während Frau und Kinder sich am Ufer anderweitig vergnügt haben.

Aber Missbrauch wird es wohl  immer geben, egal was nun wie geregelt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Würds nie Mißbrauch geben, bräuchts eh keine Regeln.

*Mir gehts aber nun mal ZUERST drum, Kinder leichter ans Angeln zu führen!!
*
Und nicht darum, eventuellen Mißbrauch zu vermeiden oder feuchten Träumen bürokratischer Kontrolletis und Verbotsfetischisten Vorschub zu leisten..

Einfacher und unbürokratischer machen, nicht mit tausende neuen Verboten und Einschränkungen tausend neue Verstösse schaffen...


----------



## degl (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht.............gar nix:m

Erinnert es mich doch an die 60iger, deren genaue "Gesetzeslage" ich nicht mehr weis.........nur soviel: in "Westberlin" hats keinen Interessiert, ob wir nen "Schein" hatten......geangelt haben wir immer ohne  "behördliche Störung"...............

Schön, so schön war die Zeit|rolleyes

gruß degl


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

In meinem Verein können Kinder kostenlos mit einer Rute mitangeln. Dafür muss Papa aber eine seiner drei Ruten einholen. Das klappt ganz gut und es gibt nicht das Problem, dass Angelfreunde dadurch ihre legale Rutenanzahl durch Alibikinder hochschrauben. Wir hatten aber auch das Problem, dass für manche die Definition 'Kind' etwas unklar war und Töchter mit Mitte 20 da nun nicht mehr dazugehören.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> IN MV so. Papa gibt eine der drei erlaubten Ruten dem Kind und dann geht es los.:m
> 
> _"........Kinder können daher bis zum Tag vor ihrem 14. Geburtstag ohne  Fischereischein angeln. Sie benötigen jedoch eine Angelerlaubnis des  jeweiligen Fischereiberechtigten des Gewässers
> (vgl. § 6 LFischG). Hier hat der Gesetzgeber keine Ausnahme zugelassen.
> ...



Das muss ich mir mal abspeichern! Geile Auslegung!!!!!

Danach müsste man diesen Fall ja fast schon in den Vorschriften ausdrücklich benennend ausschließen, wenn nicht gewollt!

WOW!


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht nur je nach Bundesland, auch in den Bundesländern:
> BVO in NDS z. B. 8 Ruten erlaubt...
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Stopp, Niedersachsen hat keine Begrenzung der Anzahl der Ruten.
 Wenn der BVO sie begrenzt kann er das natürlich.
 Und das Kinder bis 14 J hier mit angeln dürfen, ist halt Grundwissen so wie man einen Fisch richtig tötet.


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

In BW ist das im Fischereigesetz geregelt und kann nicht ohne Gesetzesänderung  geändert werden.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In BW ist das im Fischereigesetz geregelt und kann nicht ohne Gesetzesänderung  geändert werden.
> |kopfkrat


Zu B-W als mit anglerfeindlichstem Bundesland brauch ich ja nix weiter zu sagen.

Hab das ja nicht umsonst geschrieben am Anfang:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das oben stehende ist daher grundsätzlich gedacht, zuerst mal in den Bundesländern, *in denen das fischereirechtlich bereits möglich wäre.*
> 
> Als Anfang und Anstoss, um das dann mit der Zeit bundesweit in alle Fischereigesetzen möglich zu machen.





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Stopp, Niedersachsen hat keine Begrenzung der Anzahl der Ruten.


Und?

Ist doch vollkommen latte...

Dann ists rechtlich eh möglich und umso besser. 

Wenn dann Vereine und Bewirtschafter zum offensiven Werben um mehr Kinder sowas nutzen und öffentlich propagieren würden, dass an ihren Gewässern möglich und erwünscht ist, dass ein Kind KOSTENLOS mit  einer Rute (wo begrenzt mit einer zusätzlichen) bei einem Inhaber einer Erlaubnis mitangeln kann.

Um so zum einen einen leichteren Einstieg zu vermitteln und zum anderen das für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nutzen zu können (wir tun aktiv was für Kids)..

Muss man nich, muss man auch nicht wollen oder gut heissen.

Mir gefällt dennoch der Gedanke, es würden sich länderübergreifend überall da, wo es möglich ist, so viele wie möglich Bewirtschafter, Vereine etc. zusammen tun, um so ein offensives und öffentliches Zeichen zu setzen für Kinderfreundlichkeit und gegen überbordende Bürokratie..;-)))


----------



## saza (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Finde die Idde total GEIL.
Würde ich zu 100 % unterstützten. Wenn jemand die Angelprüfung abgelegt hat, das entsprechende Alter hat,  darf er Kinder beim Angeln beaufsichtigen.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Ist mir alles noch viel zu eingeschränkt.

Jedes Kind bis 10/12/14Jahre rum
sollte an jedem Gewässer 
ohne Aufsicht, Kosten, sonstwas 
mit einer Rute angeln dürfen.

Und diese bescheuerte Prüfung gehört gleichzeitig abgeschafft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

wär ich auch für - aber das erreichste nur in Schritten..
;-))))


----------



## saza (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Ich finde die Idee richtig gut. Es muss aber nicht ein Elternteil sein. Auch das Abgeben einer Rute führt zu Problemen. Die meisten Kinder,  die ich in den letzten Jahren betreut habe, sind absolut heiß auf das Spinnfischen. Da fällt es dann schon schwer, wenn der Erlaubnisscheininhaber eine Rute abgibt. 
Das gesetzt, nicht nur diesbezüglich, geändert werden müssen, ist ja schon lange überfällig. Es sollte im Interesse aller liegen, dass Kindern der Zugang zum Angeln ermöglicht wird. Bringt diese Idee in die Verbände und Vereine.
Gebt die Antworten bitte hier bekannt. Evtl. kann ja dann der Kinderfeindlichste Angelverband oder Verein bestimmt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



saza schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee richtig gut. Es muss aber nicht ein Elternteil sein.


Natürlich nicht, hab ich ja deswegen extra so formuliert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spricht was dagegen, wenn man die Forderung aufstellen würde, dass Bewirtschafter in Deutschland grundsätzlich erlauben und das in die Bedingungen/Erlaubniskarten explizit mit aufnehmen sollten, dass Kinder bis 14 KOSTENLOS mit einer zusätzlichen Rute bei einem *erwachsenen Karteninhaber* mitangeln dürfen??





saza schrieb:


> . Evtl. kann ja dann der Kinderfeindlichste Angelverband oder Verein bestimmt werden.


Umgekehrt wärs mir lieber:
Den tollsten und kinderfreundlichsten zu bestimmen/wählen und übe die anderen nur berichten....


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...aber das erreichste nur in Schritten...


Mein empirisch begründeter Pessimismus sieht da eher Schritte in die vollkommen gegensätzliche Richtung.
Gerade deshalb meine unrealistische Maximalforderung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

die ich mittrage - und bis dahin, bis das kommt,  das andere als Marketing für Angeln ;-)))


----------



## wobbler68 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Hallo

Bei uns im Verein darf ein Kind, unter 12 jahren ,mit einem Elternteil(das im Verein ist) mit einer Rute mit angeln.
Über 12 jährige können,für *35€ *in die Jugendgruppe aufgenommen werden.Die haben aber auch schon 10 Jährige aufgenommen.





Soviel ich weiß muss man über 14 Jahre sein um einen Fisch zu töten,bzw. kann erst den Nachweis erbringen(Prüfung).
Deshalb dürfen sie nicht unter 14 Jahren allein angeln.




Unter 14Jährige im Verein die allein angeln wollen brauchen eine Begleitperson. 


Und die Begleitperson muss einen solchen Nachweis,das sie Fische Töten darf(Prüfung usw.)erbringen.Braucht aber keine Gastkarte oder muss im Verein sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Nochmal:
Es geht nicht drum, was Vereinsjugendliche dürfen, schon gar nicht, wenns dann wie hier nur mit Eltern etc. ist...

Alles nett, aber weder Frage noch Ziel...

Sondern Frage und Ziel ist, was man Jugendlichen grundsätzlich anbieten will als niederschwelliges Angebot, um sie überhaupt zum Angeln zu bringen (und später zu Vereinsmitgliedern zu machen)..

DAher:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Frage*
> Spricht was dagegen, wenn man die Forderung aufstellen würde, dass Bewirtschafter in Deutschland grundsätzlich erlauben und das in die Bedingungen/Erlaubniskarten explizit mit aufnehmen sollten, *dass Kinder bis 14 KOSTENLOS mit einer zusätzlichen Rute bei einem erwachsenen Karteninhaber mitangeln dürfen??*
> 
> Natürlich würde die Entnahmemenge der Fische NICHT dadurch steigen, sondern es bliebe beim Limit für 1 Karte.
> ...


----------



## Werraschreck (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist mir alles noch viel zu eingeschränkt.
> 
> Jedes Kind bis 10/12/14Jahre rum
> sollte an jedem Gewässer
> ...


du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## someuniqname (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

In BY sind 2 Ruten  erlaubt. Auf vielen Karten wird das schon wieder eingeschränkt - 'nur 1 Rute bei Spinnangeln'. Damit entfällt in diesem Fall eine Rute an den/die Kleinen abzugeben (leider).

Für mich macht eine Erlaubnis eigentlich keinen Sinn wo neben Fanglimits auch noch andere Beschränkungen drin stehen. Wenn die Karte sagt X Zander, Y Hecht,... am Tag dann ist doch egal wieviele Ruten drin sind ... und solange diese Ruten dem Karteninhaber 'unterstehen' sollte doch alles gut sein egal ob Kinder, Frau,...

/


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



someuniqname schrieb:


> Wenn die Karte sagt X Zander, Y Hecht,... am Tag dann ist doch egal wieviele Ruten drin sind ... und solange diese Ruten dem Karteninhaber 'unterstehen' sollte doch alles gut sein egal ob Kinder, Frau,...


#6#6#6
seh ich auch so, eben..


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sondern Frage und Ziel ist, was man Jugendlichen grundsätzlich anbieten will als niederschwelliges Angebot, um sie überhaupt zum Angeln zu bringen (und später zu Vereinsmitgliedern zu machen)..



Auch auf die Gefahr hin gleich als "Offtopic" angeknurrt zu werden  treffen doch die Ausführungen im folgenden Link das Thema warum und wie man Kinder an's Angeln heranführen sollte und gibt gleichzeitig einige Tips wie Papa oder Opa den Zwerg für unser aller Leidenschaft begeistern könnte.
http://www.uship.com/de/angeln-kinder-jugendliche/

Im übrigen bin ich sehr dafür das Kinder ohne viele Gewese bei Erwachsenen mit angeln dürfen (reine Salmonidengewässer würde ich dabei ausnehmen). In Brandenburg geht das, allerdings ist es auch mit Kosten verbunden.
http://www.mlul.brandenburg.de/cms/detail.php/bb1.c.210998.de

Das nun auf alle Bundesländer auszuweiten zu können und zu wollen und gar noch kostenlos, dazu fehlt mir allerdings der Glaube.
Die Bürokratie ist allgegenwärtig.(und die Schützeria auch)
So ist es z.B. in Bayern verboten das ein Kind (unter 10 Jahren) einen Fisch abködert oder gar tötet.
Für mich z.B. ist sowas an Heuchelei kaum zu überbieten.
Keine Probleme machen aber dagegen "Ballerspiele" da wird reihenweise verletzt oder gar getötet (aber natürlich nur rein virtuell  ) aber das ist  wieder offtopic.


----------



## wobbler68 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Zitat:
 von Thomas9904  Beitrag anzeigen
Frage
Spricht was dagegen, wenn man die Forderung aufstellen würde, dass* Bewirtschafter* in Deutschland grundsätzlich erlauben und das in die Bedingungen/Erlaubniskarten explizit mit aufnehmen sollten, dass Kinder bis 14 KOSTENLOS mit einer zusätzlichen Rute bei einem erwachsenen Karteninhaber mitangeln dürfen??

Natürlich würde die Entnahmemenge der Fische NICHT dadurch steigen, sondern es bliebe beim Limit für 1 Karte.

Müsste man bestimmte Gewässer ausnehmen?

Wenn ja welche und warum?


Das geht es doch schon los.
Hier im Umkreis(150-200 km) sind 95% der Gewässer in Vereinshand ,die restlichen 5 % sind Privat.
Also wirst du *die Zustimmung der Vereine* brauchen.
Wieso sollten Vereine, dann Karteninhaber,so ein recht einräumen.|kopfkrat
Das wird dann bei Vereinsmitgliedern gemacht.Die den Verein auch "nützen."(Arbeitsdienste,Gewässer pflege,Geldspenden,usw....)

Auch ist da noch das mit der Haftung,wenn mal etwas am Gewässer passiert. #c


*Da sind mir regeln,gesetzte doch lieber und ich hab die kleinen unter Kontrolle.*
Und jeder Verein wird auf anfrage (hier in unserer Gegend)sicherlich jeden Jugendlichen einige kostenlose Schnupperangeln ermöglichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Also wirst du *die Zustimmung der Vereine* brauchen.



Natürlich müssen das Vereine mitmachen, hab ich ja geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spricht was dagegen, wenn man die Forderung aufstellen würde, *dass Bewirtschafter in Deutschland *grundsätzlich erlauben und das in die Bedingungen/Erlaubniskarten explizit mit aufnehmen sollten, dass Kinder bis 14 KOSTENLOS mit einer zusätzlichen Rute bei einem erwachsenen Karteninhaber mitangeln dürfen??
> 
> Natürlich würde die Entnahmemenge der Fische NICHT dadurch steigen, sondern es bliebe beim Limit für 1 Karte.



Und ich will denen das nicht aufstülpen:
Wer das nicht begreift und nicht freiwillig macht, 
sortiert sich eh mittelfristig selber aus....

Auch deswegen:


wobbler68 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten Vereine, dann Karteninhaber,so ein recht einräumen.|kopfkrat


Die Vereine, denen man das wirklich noch erklären muss (zumal KEIN FISCH MEHR RAUSKOMMT!!), die sollen dann ruhig an Vergreisung untergehen..

Wird dann in meinen Augen auch Anglern und dem Angeln helfen, wenn solche Jugend- und Anglerfeinde weg kommen und die Gewässer dann für gute Vereine frei werden....


----------



## wobbler68 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Zitat:Thomas9904
Die Vereine, denen man das wirklich noch erklären muss (zumal KEIN FISCH MEHR RAUSKOMMT!!), die sollen dann ruhig an Vergreisung untergehen..

Wird dann in meinen Augen auch Anglern und dem Angeln helfen, wenn solche Jugend- und Anglerfeinde weg kommen und die Gewässer dann für gute Vereine frei werden....



Man merkt das du wohl keine Vereine liebst.:l

Es geht doch darum das Kinder bis 14 KOSTENLOS mit angeln dürfen.
Auch wenn du es nicht magst,solche Jugend- und Anglerfeinde Vereine bieten das schon *seit Jahrzehnten *an.
Und da wird nichts auf die Fangbegrenzung des Begleiters angerechnet.
Ich bin ca.1985 in den Verein eingetreten und da war das auch schon so.

Und sie machen sehr gute Jugendarbeit.
Und große Überraschung, nicht nur für Vereinsmitglieder,da ist jeder Willkommen .
Mitangeln,zusehen,mit Feiern oder sich nur zu informieren.Kannst du da alles KOSTENLOS machen.Man muss nur fragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Es geht doch darum das Kinder bis 14 KOSTENLOS mit angeln dürfen.


Ja, kostenlos, mit einer eigenen Zusatzrute auf die Karte eines erwachsenen Karteninhabers..!!

Wenn das Vereine eh schon anbieten (und zwar für ALLE Kids und nicht nur für Elten und Vereinangehörige), *sind das tolle Vereine..!!
*
Absolut!!!

NUR zu loben!!!!

Ich kenne bloss bis jetzt nicht einen, der das - so wie beschrieben - anbietet.

Daher bitte gerne die hier mit ihren Angeboten einstellen, die über das betüddeln der paar wenigen vereinsangehörigen Kids hinausgehen, um Angeln insgesamt positiver in der Gesellschaft darzustellen und mehr Jugendliche zum Angeln zu bringen!!

Wenn also jemand so fortschrittliche Vereine kennt, die das Folgende anbieten, immer her mit Links und werben dafür:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spricht was dagegen, wenn man die Forderung aufstellen würde, *d**ass Bewirtschafter in Deutschland grundsätzlich erlauben und das in die Bedingungen/Erlaubniskarten explizit mit aufnehmen sollten, dass Kinder bis 14 KOSTENLOS mit einer zusätzlichen Rute bei einem erwachsenen Karteninhaber mitangeln dürfen??
> *
> Natürlich würde die Entnahmemenge der Fische NICHT dadurch steigen, sondern es bliebe beim Limit für 1 Karte.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist mir alles noch viel zu eingeschränkt.
> 
> Jedes Kind bis 10/12/14Jahre rum
> sollte an jedem Gewässer
> ...




Na da werden sich viele Gartenteichbesitzer bedanken.
Das nur, um vereinfacht zu zeigen , was es bedeutet.
Für den Gartenteichbesitzer käme dann noch die Aufsichtspflicht hinzu....nicht das die Fische nicht getötet werden oder dem Kind etwas passiert.
Denn das sind Kinder, die ja keine strafe erhalten, wohl aber der der seiner Aufsichtsflicht nicht nachkommt.
Ähnliches gild dann an allen Gewässern und warum nicht auch bei Obstbäumen, Feldern, Kleingärten oder Gärten.
Das ist doch Schwa.....
Klüger wäre es einfach man etwas zu übersehen, wenn es harmlos erscheint.
So haben es Andere mit Mir gemacht und Ich kann Kinder die sich verstecken ja leicht übersehen oder Ihnen einen Schreck einjagen.
Ich bin oft übersehen worden, man hat mich entkommen lassen oder mir Angst gemacht.
 Da war auch nicht viel mit Fangmengen von Aalen in Gräben einmal ab.
Später konnte man dann über diese Erinnerungen gemeinsam lachen.....der ganz normale Werdegang eines Angelverrückten.
Meist reicht so etwas doch völlig,


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Tja Thomas, der Knackpunkt ist die zusätzliche Rute.
 Wobei ich überhaupt nicht verstehe warum Dier diese so am Herzen liegt.
 Würde es Dier nur um die Möglichkeit geben Kindern das aktive Mitangeln zu ermöglichen dann wäre die ja unwichtig.

 Im Normalfall könnte ich heute schon mit zwei Kindern  mit je einer Rute gemeinsam jeder für sich aktiv angeln, selbst Spinnfischen.
 Nur wäre Ich eben Verantwortlich für die Kinder und dem Fang.
 Also gemeinsam an einer Stelle oder sehr dicht zusammen.
 Wer das schon mal mit Kindern machte, ahnt das man da dann selbst weniger aktiv angelt.
 Macht aber auch Freude, Interesse und Begeisterung zu ernten und vielleicht fängt man ja nebenbei selbst auch noch etwas.

 Schwieriger ist so etwas wo anders, dort halt wo staatliche Fischereischein vorgeschrieben sind.
 Auf diese Einschränkung solltest Du Dich stürzen anstatt auf einer zusätzlichen Rute herum zu reiten,


----------



## angler1996 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, kostenlos, mit einer eigenen Zusatzrute auf die Karte eines erwachsenen Karteninhabers..!!
> 
> Wenn das Vereine eh schon anbieten (und zwar für ALLE Kids und nicht nur für Elten und Vereinangehörige), *sind das tolle Vereine..!!
> *
> ...


 
 Ja hab ich mal gemacht vor Jahren, die hatten sogar schon nen Jugendschein und suchten nur den "Bewacher" , da hatte ich die Falschen erwischt, hab ich nach einer Stunde beendet

 Praktisch ist das immer noch möglich.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



> Tja Thomas, der Knackpunkt ist die zusätzliche Rute.
> Wobei ich überhaupt nicht verstehe warum Dier diese so am Herzen liegt.
> Würde es Dier nur um die Möglichkeit geben Kindern das aktive Mitangeln zu ermöglichen dann wäre die ja unwichtig.



Hallo Bernd, 
wenn das Kind mit einer eigenen zusätzlichen Rute angeln kann dann macht es das einfach unkomplizierter - und vor allem können dann beliebig viele Kinder auf das Limit eines Erwachsenen angeln. 

someuniqname hat die Problematik schon dargestellt:


> In BY sind 2 Ruten erlaubt. Auf vielen Karten wird das schon wieder eingeschränkt - 'nur 1 Rute bei Spinnangeln'. Damit entfällt in diesem Fall eine Rute an den/die Kleinen abzugeben (leider).



Diesen ganzen Zirkus hätte man dann nicht, wenn ein Kind ganz simpel mit einer eigenen Rute angeln dürfte.  

Alles bleibt für den Erwachsenen wie bisher und Kinder dürfen zusätzlich mit einer Rute angeln - Das wäre doch wirklich ne kluge Regelung. 

Übrigens können Kinder in Bayern von 10 - 18 einen Jugendfischereischein beantragen und können damit Erlaubnisscheine kaufen und dann in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen mit einer eigenen Rute (ggf. sogar 2) angeln. 

Und jetzt wirds interessant: 
Die Ausstellung des Jugendfischereischeins ist an keinerlei Hürden geknüpft.
Das einzige was die Eltern machen müssen: Geld hinlegen! 

Und wenn die einzige Voraussetzung um diesen Schein zu bekommen eine Gebühr ist, dann kann es dafür überhaupt keinen sachlich nachvollziehbaren Grund geben. Das ist definitiv auch ein Punkt, an dem man bei einer Argumentation ansetzen könnte 

Den Schein könnte man total locker BIS 14 Jahre abschaffen.


----------



## phirania (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist mir alles noch viel zu eingeschränkt.
> 
> Jedes Kind bis 10/12/14Jahre rum
> sollte an jedem Gewässer
> ...




Also da muß ich jetzt aber schon ein Veto einlegen..
Aufsicht sollte schon dabei sein in dem Alter..
Dafür habe ich zu viel Scheixxe erlebt was die Kids da verbocken am Wsser.

Bei uns im Verein ist das so geregelt das die Kids von 7 bis    10 Jahre  mit einer Rute von Papa umsonst mitangeln dürfen.
Ansonsten haben die Kids die Möglichkeit das erste Jahr im Verein als Kostenloses Schnupperjahr zu erlangen,danach können Sie  dann entscheiden ob sie im Verein verbleiben wollen oder nicht 

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiF-a6jmv3UAhVSZFAKHZueALwQFghDMAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fangelverein-muenster.de%2Findex.php%3Fid%3D76&usg=AFQjCNHWmBmTcPR0W4eR5ewgb5kj2nrLPA

Das gleiche gild auch für Gastangler an den ausgeschriebenen Gaststrecken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Und wenn die einzige Voraussetzung um diesen Schein zu bekommen eine Gebühr ist, dann kann es dafür überhaupt keinen sachlich nachvollziehbaren Grund geben. Das ist definitiv auch ein Punkt, an dem man bei einer Argumentation ansetzen könnte
> 
> Den Schein könnte man total locker BIS 14 Jahre abschaffen.


Und danach gibts auch nicht viele (gute) Gründe für Schein!

Aber ich habe ja extra gesagt, da wo es rechtlich geht.

Wäre ein guter Ansatzpunkt für Verbände, da Fischereirecht entsprechend zur Jugendförderung ändern zu lassen, wo das noch entgegensteht.....

Und man sollte Verpächter der öffentlichen Hand darauf aufmerksam machen,. dass man diese Art der Jugendförderung auch als verbindlich in Pachtverträge schreiben könnte, wenn Vereine und Verbände immer Vorgaben, Regeln und Gesetze brauchen, um sich angler- oder jugendfreundlich zu verhalten.. ;-))



> Bei uns im Verein ist das so geregelt das die Kids von 7 bis 10 Jahre mit einer Rute von Papa umsonst mitangeln dürfen.


Eben - beim Papa, der eh schon im Verein ist.
Das sind die, die ihr eh am leichtesten kriegt.

Mir gehts drum möglichst viele Kids NEU zum Angeln zu kriegen, nicht nur die ausm Vereinsdunstkreis, die man eh kriegt...

Mit ner zusätzlichen Rute pro Kid OHNE zusätzliche Entnahme könnte ein engagierter Angler so locker mit 2 oder 3 Kids unterwegs sein, gäbe es sowas, ohne dann Probleme befürchten zu müssen (weder der erwachsene noch der junge Angler)..

Es kostet nix (weil ja nicht mehr Fisch rauskommt) und wäre ne tolle Maßnahme um sich auch in der Öffentlichkeit positiv darzustellen (guckt, was wir für Kids tun - und das noch zum Nulltarif - kommt Kids, bei uns angeln, wenn was ist für euch, kommt nachher in Verein)..

Dass es in Bürokrateutonien immer mehr Bedenkenträger als Chancensucher gibt, ist ja nun leider so wenig neu, wie dass der teutonische Vereinsmichel (nicht nur bei Anglern!!!) lieber mehr als weniger Regeln, Verbote und Einschränkungen zu brauchen scheint..

Erschreckend für mich auch, wie wenig die Chancen auch hier im Thread gesehen werden, und wie dafür nichtexistente Gefahren und Kosten heraufbeschworen werden..


----------



## Luidor (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist mir alles noch viel zu eingeschränkt.
> 
> Jedes Kind bis 10/12/14Jahre rum
> sollte an jedem Gewässer
> ...



 Das geht mir noch nicht weit genug.

 Jeder Bürger sollte das Recht haben an öffentlichen Gewässern zu angeln. :l

 Ob dies unter Zahlung einer Gebühr möglich ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.
 Aber Fischereischein inkl. Sachkundeprüfung ist in meinen Augen Unsinn der Geld abzockt.
 Ein weiterer Riesenvorteil dieser Lösung -> die Verbände hätten sich damit erledigt weil niemand sie braucht -> ok jetzt braucht sie auch niemand aber sie besitzen immerhin noch eine argumentative Daseinsberechtigung. |bla:


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...dann noch die Aufsichtspflicht hinzu....
> Das ist doch Schwa.....





phirania schrieb:


> Also da muß ich jetzt aber schon ein Veto einlegen..
> Aufsicht sollte schon dabei sein in dem Alter..
> Dafür habe ich zu viel Scheixxe erlebt was die Kids da verbocken am Wsser.
> ...


Der Aufsichtspflicht unterliegen die Kinder sowieso.
Wenn ich als Elternteil die Stöpsel aber guten Gewissens allein in die Stadt, auf die Gesellschaft,... loslassen kann, sollte der Dorfteich auch kein Problem sein.

Und was soll denn passieren?
Werden sie die Bestände auslöschen?
Gar ein Rotauge nicht mit dem ersten Schlag töten, sondern zwei brauchen?
Hecht mit Karpfen verwechseln und so eine Schonzeit oder ein Mindestmaß nicht beachten?
Ja, das wäre der Untergang der Zivilisation.

Wie schaffen es nur andere Länder ohne Kurs, Prüfung, Schein mit 2 Seiten kleingedruckten Regelungen im Anhang nicht der Barbarei zu verfallen und leere Wasserwüsten zu hinterlassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wie schaffen es nur andere Länder ohne Kurs, Prüfung, Schein mit 2 Seiten kleingedruckten Regelungen im Anhang nicht der Barbarei zu verfallen und leere Wasserwüsten zu hinterlassen?


|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es in Bürokrateutonien immer mehr Bedenkenträger als Chancensucher gibt, ist ja nun leider so wenig neu, wie dass der teutonische Vereinsmichel (nicht nur bei Anglern!!!) lieber mehr als weniger Regeln, Verbote und Einschränkungen zu brauchen scheint..
> 
> Erschreckend für mich auch, wie wenig die Chancen auch hier im Thread gesehen werden, und wie dafür nichtexistente Gefahren und Kosten heraufbeschworen werden..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht ja zuerst mal drum für die, welche das wollen, die Möglichkeiten zu schaffen.
> 
> Dass man da evtl. auch mal manchen Papa "erziehen" müsste, ist ein anderer Punkt. ;-))))
> 
> Dass eine "eigene" Angel beim mitangeln mit Karteninhabern (müssen ja nicht zwangsweise Eltern sein) Kindern sicher besser gefällt, als doof daneben zu sitzen, davon gehe ich aber mal aus.



Das mit der zusätzlichen Angel finde ich ist unnötig, gerade dort wo bereits mit 2oder3 Ruten gefischt werden darf.
 Bei den Müritzfischern ganz normal, dass mein Lütter auf meiner Karte mit angeln kann bis er 14 ist, will er vorher alleine los ohne mich, kann man eine vergünstigte Angelkarte erwerben und das Kind kann so angeln....

 Warum manche Vereine zb. diese dämliche Regelung haben, die Kinder dürfen bis zu einem bestimmten alter nur Friedfisch angeln verstehe ich eh nicht...

 Seit dem mein Lütter jetzt immer mit kommt gibt es ein nur Problem-er fängt mir die ganzen Fische weg#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Das mit der zusätzlichen Angel finde ich ist unnötig, gerade dort wo bereits mit 2oder3 Ruten gefischt werden darf.


dann eben nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir gehts drum möglichst viele Kids NEU zum Angeln zu kriegen, nicht nur die ausm Vereinsdunstkreis, die man eh kriegt...
> 
> *Mit ner zusätzlichen Rute pro Kid OHNE zusätzliche Entnahme könnte ein engagierter Angler so locker mit 2 oder 3 Kids unterwegs sein, gäbe es sowas, ohne dann Probleme befürchten zu müssen (weder der erwachsene noch der junge Angler)..*
> 
> Es kostet nix (weil ja nicht mehr Fisch rauskommt) und wäre ne tolle Maßnahme um sich auch in der Öffentlichkeit positiv darzustellen (guckt, was wir für Kids tun - und das noch zum Nulltarif - kommt Kids, bei uns angeln, wenn was ist für euch, kommt nachher in Verein)..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann eben nochmal:



Naja die Rutenanzahl wird ja meist begründet mit: das kann man noch anständig beaufsichtigen...
 Wenn nun ein Scheininhaber mit einem oder zwei Jungangleranwärtern los zieht die jeweils eine Angel nutzen, die dritte der Scheininhaber hat der "Erwachsene" genug zu tun...|rolleyes spreche aus Erfahrung, wenn alleine mein Lütter mit angelt, hier dann aber alles, ob Spinnfischen oder eben angeln auf Aal oder was weiß ich. Das ist in etwa so zu vergleichen, wie der Lernerfolg in Schulklassen mit 10 Schülern(ein Jungangler) oder 30 Schüler (zwei oder drei Jungangler)


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Naja die Rutenanzahl wird ja meist begründet mit: das kann man noch anständig beaufsichtigen...


tja, .....
scheinbar habt ihr alle Halbwilde als Kinder.....

Ist wie bei Hunden:
Liegt selten an den Hunden, meist an den Haltern, wenn die nicht erzogen sind..

Und wer sein Erziehungsversagen auf alle anderen überträgt und am liebsten sowieso keine Angler an SEINEM Gewässer sehen will, der wird der Geschichte eh nix abgewinnen können, das ist klar. Der will auch nicht Angeln oder die Angler fördern, sondern nur andere ausschliesen um es möglichst alleine nutzen zu können


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es in Bürokrateutonien immer mehr Bedenkenträger als Chancensucher gibt, ist ja nun leider so wenig neu, wie dass der teutonische Vereinsmichel (nicht nur bei Anglern!!!) lieber mehr als weniger Regeln, Verbote und Einschränkungen zu brauchen scheint..
> 
> Erschreckend für mich auch, wie wenig die Chancen auch hier im Thread gesehen werden, und wie dafür nichtexistente Gefahren und Kosten heraufbeschworen werden..




Gut, dass ich ne andere Jugend hatte, wo alleine angeln vollkommen normal war.............


----------



## Luidor (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Mönsch immer diese Pauschalierungen.

 Könnte ja dann auch sein das du alleine los bist weil dich niemand leiden konnte und du somit gezwungen warst dir das selbst beizubringen.

 Opa hat auch nur entweder mich oder meinen Bruder mitgenommen. Niemals uns beide gleichzeitig, war ihm damals genauso zu stressig. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Muss er ja nicht, mehrere mitnehmen, Dein Opa, wenn er nicht will..

Warum das aber anderen NICHT ERMÖGLICHEN; die sich das zutrauen?



> Könnte ja dann auch sein das du alleine los bist weil dich niemand leiden konnte und du somit gezwungen warst dir das selbst beizubringen.


Mich konnte keiner aus der Familie mitnehmen, weil Nichtanglerfamilie (alles Jäger, kein Plan vom Angeln) gewesen..
Und es gab da einen tollen Verein, da konnteste sowohl alleine angeln wie auch alles fragen!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> tja, .....
> *scheinbar habt ihr alle Halbwilde als Kinder*.....
> 
> Ist wie bei Hunden:
> ...



Wie du aus meinem vorigen Post zu dem Kommentar kommst ist mir ein Rätsel....vielleicht sollte man mal etwas verstehen was man liest und nicht nur das so heraus zitieren das man rumnörgeln kann...

 Und warum halbwilde Kinder, hat jemand von wilden Kindern gesprochen? Das einzige was wild ist in diesem fall ist deine Fantasie...
 Wenn ich angeln gehe und der Lütte dabei ist, wird ihm alles gezeigt, aufgepasst das alles klappt, erklärt, geholfen, unterstützt, beraten usw. da hat man genug zu tun-was so was mit wildem Kind zu tun hat keine Ahnung.
Ganz ehrlich, du bist anstrengender als mein Lütter beim Angeln so sieht es aus...#d



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss er ja nicht, mehrere mitnehmen, Dein Opa, wenn er nicht will..
> 
> Warum das aber anderen NICHT ERMÖGLICHEN; die sich das zutrauen?
> 
> ...



Erwarte jetzt keine ehrliche Antwort aber ich frage mal trotzdem:

 Wie viel Kinder pro Erwachsener in dem Fall? Ich rede hier nicht von einer Jugendgruppe mit "Jugendleiter" sondern einfach einem erwachsenen der angeln war und der dann gefragt werden konnte....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Ist alleine Sache des Erwachsenen, was der sich zutraut..

Solange man ohne Prüfung und Intelligenztest Kinder kriegen darf, ist die Frage danach, wer sich zutraut, mit vielen Kindern Angeln zu gehen, in meinen Augen eh zweitrangig..

*Wer NICHT mit Kids angeln gehen will, der MUSS ja nicht, um Gottes willen!!*

Allen anderen will ich das aber so leicht, einfach und unbürokratisch wie möglich ermöglichen..

Muss ja sonst keiner wollen, Kids einfacher zum Angeln zu bringen..

Ich wills....

Wieso man was dagegen haben kann, Kids einfacher zum angeln zu bringen, DAS erschliesst sich mir jedoch nicht, aber ich muss ja auch nicht alles verstehen..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Luidor schrieb:


> Mönsch immer diese Pauschalierungen.
> 
> Könnte ja dann auch sein das du alleine los bist weil dich niemand leiden konnte und du somit gezwungen warst dir das selbst beizubringen.
> 
> Opa hat auch nur entweder mich oder meinen Bruder mitgenommen. *Niemals uns beide gleichzeitig, war ihm damals genauso zu stressig.* #h



Nein geht gar nicht....weil der Admin sagt und es in seinem Kopf hat man soll so viel mitnehmen wie man will gibt's eben keine Gründe, die dies unmöglich machen...|rolleyes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist alleine Sache des Erwachsenen, was der sich zutraut..
> 
> Solange man ohne Prüfung und Intelligenztest Kinder kriegen darf, ist die Frage danach, wer sich zutraut mit vielen Kindern Angeln zu gehen, zweitrangig..
> 
> ...




 Vielleicht wills du ja auch andere Fakten verstehen-glaube aber nicht von daher, ich bin raus, denn mit noch mehr Pauschalaussagen will ich mich hier nicht rum schlagen...


----------



## Luidor (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Dein Wille in Ehren. #6
Du hast es aber scheinbar noch nicht versucht.
Damit hätte sich deine Argumentation in Richtung 4 - 5 Kinder nämlich erledigt.
Ich war letzte Woche mit der großen 10 Jahre und dem Neffen 14 Jahre in Polen am FoPu.
Da war nix mit selber angeln. 
Gefangen wurde nicht viel, konnte ja auch nicht vor lauter rumtüddelei und entwirren, neubeködern usw.

 Von mir aus kann einer 20 Kinder mitnehmen wenn es legal wäre.
 Die Frage ist nur ob dann nicht 19 nie wieder kommen würden weil sich der Erwachsene nicht um alle kümmern konnte.


----------



## Reg A. (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Also in Bayern - auch wenn dieses BL für manche auf der dunklen Seite des Mondes liegt :q - ist das ganze seit 1997 gesetzlich wie folgt geregelt:

- Kinder unter 10 Jahren dürfen bei einem volljährigen Fischereischeininhaber kostenlos mitangeln, ganz egal, ob dieser der Erziehungsberechtigte ist oder nicht (er muss von den Erziehungsberechtigten lediglich mit der Aufsicht über das Kind betraut sein)
- die Zahl der erlaubten Angeln (in Bayern zwei) darf nicht überschritten werden -> ein Erwachsener darf also max. zwei Kinder an das Angeln heranführen/beim Angeln beaufsichtigen
- was das Kind/ die Kinder nicht darf/dürfen: abködern, betäuben/töten des Fisches
- was das Kind/ die Kinder darf/dürfen: alles andere
- gefangene Fische werden auf das Limit des erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers angerechnet

Ist z.B. hier nachzulesen.

Das ist zwar das Höchstalter der Kids und die zusätzlichen Ruten betreffend doch noch etwas von Thomas' Forderungen entfernt, aber m.E. immerhin ein Anfang bzw. Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Zumal diese Regelung explizit dazu gedacht ist, (Zitat) "Kinder ohne Jugendfischereischein in die Ausübung des Fischfangs einbeziehen zu können"!

Leider kennt kaum jemand diese Regelung, selbst wenige Kontrolleure, deshalb noch ein kleiner Absatz aus meiner persönlichen Praxiserfahrung:
Ich nehme gern mal die Kids von Freunden und/oder Verwandten mit ans Wasser und lasse sie unter meiner Aufsicht angeln (sofern die Kids das wollen) und hab dann immer das oben verlinkte Schreiben des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten im Ausdruck dabei, um rechtlich weniger versierten und/oder übereifrigen Kontrolleuren den Sachverhalt nachweislich erläutern zu können. Hat bisher immer (manchmal allerdings erst nach einigen Diskussionen) gut geklappt, sowohl an Vereins- wie Verbandsgewässern


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Luidor schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann einer 20 Kinder mitnehmen _*wenn es legal wäre.*_
> Die Frage ist nur ob dann nicht 19 nie wieder kommen würden weil sich der Erwachsene nicht um alle kümmern konnte.



Das ist mein Punkt:
Das erstmal legal machen und damit werben...

Und wenn bei 20 immer einer überbleibt, ist das  immer noch einer mehr als ohne die Chance...

Und ich kenne wenig Kinder, die traurig sind, wenn sie NICHT unter der Knute der Erwachsenen sind, aber froh wenn sie kommen und fragen können..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Punkt:
> Das erstmal legal machen und damit werben...
> 
> Und wenn bei 20 immer einer überbleibt, ist das immer noch einer mehr als ohne die Chance...
> ...



Aber nenne dafür doch mal ein reales Beispiel? So viel angelnde Kinder hast du bei Veranstaltungen von vereinen oder was weiß ich-da ist es bereits durch die Anzahl der Betreuer bereits jetzt abgedeckt....

Wozu eine Regelung das jemand mit 20 Kinder angeln gehen kann, wenn es in der Praxis völlig sinnlos ist?
Warum nicht die Angelanzahl pro Angler unbeschränkt lassen? Genau weil die Beaufsichtigung nicht möglich ist, genauso ist es auf die mit angelnden Kinder übertragbar...

 Mit wie viel von deinen Kindern gehst du denn gleichzeitig angeln? Welche Erfahrungen hast du da?


----------



## Luidor (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

So kann man argumentieren, andererseits ist mehr gekonnt wenn ich 10 mal mit jeweils 2 losziehe und davon dann 14 Blut geleckt haben.

 Ist ja auch nur eine rein theoretische Diskussion da die entsprechenden Voraussetzungen nicht vorliegen aber durchaus geschaffen werden sollten.

 Aus deinen Beiträgen lässt sich aber auch heraus lesen, dass deine Kindheit anscheinend sehr patriarchisch und hart bestimmt war.

 Von wegen lieber alleine und Knute der Erwachsenen und so.

 Ich möchte meine Stunden mit Opa am Gewässer nicht missen und wäre lieber heute als morgen für die Wiederauferstehung der Guten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Ich begreife, dass manche das sich nicht selber geben wollen mit Kids..

*MUSS *ja auch keiner...

*Was ich NICHT begreife:*
Warum das dann anderen, die sichs zutrauen und das machen würden, auch gleich nicht ermöglicht oder besser noch verboten werden soll..

Das mit 20 Kids kam ja nicht von mir, davon ab. Ich habs nur aufgegriffen, ums klar zu machen..

Im Normalfall werden das 1 - 3 sein..

Aber das hatte ich glaube ich schonmal:
Die einen suchen Chancen für Kids zum Angeln und für Angler und insgesamt unbürokratischere und anglerfreundlichere Regelungen - die anderen nach Gefahren, Verboten und Einschränkungen!

Wahrscheinlich spielt da in meinen Augen auch (unbewiesene Vermutung) Fisch- und Gewässerneid ne Rolle.......


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aber nenne dafür doch mal ein reales Beispiel? So viel angelnde Kinder hast du bei Veranstaltungen von vereinen oder was weiß ich-da ist es bereits durch die Anzahl der Betreuer bereits jetzt abgedeckt....
> 
> Wozu eine Regelung das jemand mit 20 Kinder angeln gehen kann, wenn es in der Praxis völlig sinnlos ist?
> Warum nicht die Angelanzahl pro Angler unbeschränkt lassen? Genau weil die Beaufsichtigung nicht möglich ist, genauso ist es auf die mit angelnden Kinder übertragbar...
> ...




 Erfahrungen würden mich in dem Punkt schon interessieren, wenn man solch eine Regelung einfordert und gleichzeitig anderen vorwirft sie hätten "wilde" Kinder#t|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Was da meine persönliche Erfahrung für ne Rolle spielen soll, würde mich mal interessieren.

Davon ab war ich schon des öfteren (früher mehr als heute , mehr Zeit) mit auch nichtangelnden Kids unterwegs, war nie ein Problem, im Gegenteil, wenn die da das erste Mal angelten. 

Davon ab ist das weder Punkt noch Problem, das ist eher der folgende:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich begreife, dass manche das sich nicht selber geben wollen mit Kids..
> 
> *MUSS *ja auch keiner...
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

naja, etwas Sommerloch vielleicht , die Forderung#h
 wer was bezahlt legt doch zunächst mal der Eigentümer/ Bewirtschafter fest und daran ist auch kaum zu rütteln


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was da meine persönliche Erfahrung für ne Rolle spielen soll, würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> Davon ab war ich schon des öfteren (früher mehr als heute , mehr Zeit) mit auch nichtangelnden Kids unterwegs, war nie ein Problem, im Gegenteil, wenn die da das erste Mal angelten.
> 
> Davon ab ist das weder Punkt noch Problem, das ist eher der folgende:



Ist Antwort genug, denn für manche Sachen sollte man die entsprechende Erfahrung mit bringen um darüber urteilen zu können und in deren verlauf dann sinnloses zu fordern-würde nämlich mit Erfahrung in der Sache auffallen das es Blödsinn ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



angler1996 schrieb:


> naja, etwas Sommerloch vielleicht , die Forderung#h
> wer was bezahlt legt doch zunächst mal der Eigentümer/ Bewirtschafter fest und daran ist auch kaum zu rütteln



Erstmal der Gesetzgeber - in B-W so nicht mal möglich, wenn der Bewirtschafter das wollte.

Und genau das war ja auch die Frage:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Frage*
> Spricht was dagegen, wenn man die Forderung aufstellen würde, dass *Bewirtschafter* in Deutschland grundsätzlich erlauben und das in die Bedingungen/Erlaubniskarten explizit mit aufnehmen sollten, dass Kinder bis 14 KOSTENLOS mit einer zusätzlichen Rute bei einem erwachsenen Karteninhaber mitangeln dürfen??


Was wirklich dagegen spricht (ausser Recht, hate ich ja eh schon angeführt, erstes Posting lesen), da konnte mir noch keiner ein zielführendes Argument nennen!

Ausser, dass man es selber nicht will oder sich selber nicht zutraut oder eben es eh besser findet, wenns nicht so viel Angler und Angeln gibt kam da argumentativ noch nix (oder ich habs überlesen....:g:g:g)..


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

@50er Jäger

Eigene Erfahrung als Kind:
Als meine Kumpels und ich so ungefähr 12 Jahre alt waren, waren wir anglerisch so fit - dass wir nur auf dem "Papier" einen Betreuer brauchten. 

Eigene Erfahrung als Erwachsener:
Ich selber habe im Rahmen von Ferienprogrammen bis zu 5 Kids ohne Angelerfahrung gleichzeitig betreut - ohne Frage, da braucht man zumindest die erste halbe Stunde Nerven aus Stahl  
Aber Kinder lernen ja auch unglaublich schnell, wenn mal das erste Gefühl fürs Auswerfen da ist, und die ersten Maiskörner selber angeködert werden dann wird das mit dem Betreuungsaufwand schon geringer. 

Aufgrund der bayerischen Regelung, dass die Kids ab 10 in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen Angeln dürfen passiert es mir immer wieder, dass fremde Kinder mich am Wasser ansprechen ob sie "mitangeln" dürfen. Diese Kids sind anglerisch oft so fit, von denen könnte man problemlos 20 gleichzeitig betreuen. Denen gehts wie mir früher - die brauchen nur jemanden der offiziell "da" ist.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @50er Jäger
> 
> Eigene Erfahrung als Kind:
> Als meine Kumpels und ich so ungefähr 12 Jahre alt waren, waren wir anglerisch so fit - dass wir nur auf dem "Papier" einen Betreuer brauchten.
> ...



Tja dazu siehe meinen Post die Regelung der Müritzfischer-im Alter wo man eben kein Bock hat dem Begleitenden immer am Rockzipfel zu hängen-kleinen Obulus und man angelt wie ein "vollwertiger" Angler, auch ohne Prüfung.


----------



## Reg A. (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der bayerischen Regelung, dass die Kids ab 10 in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen Angeln dürfen passiert es mir immer wieder, dass fremde Kinder mich am Wasser ansprechen ob sie "mitangeln" dürfen.



In Bayern dürfen Kinder auch unter 10 Jahren in Begleitung und unter Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers (mit einschränkungen) angeln, siehe (meinen) Post #57 dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Und da wärs dann eben doppelt toll, wenn der Bewirtschafter eine kostenlose Zusatzrute für die Kids erlauben würde (ohne Fangemengenerhöhung).


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

@Reg A. 
Weiß ich natürlich. Wie du schon schreibst, war das 1997 schon ein Schritt in die absolut richtige Richtung. Bei mir selber war das leider noch nicht legal möglich. Es gibt mittlerweile auch die Möglichkeit für Schulklassen, dass die Schüler zwischen 10 und 17 ohne Jugendfischereischein und ohne Erlaubnisschein angeln. (Da sieht man dass rechtlich noch "Luft nach oben" ist im Sinne der Kids).

Auch ein solches Schulprojekt habe ich schonmal begleitet. Das war vom Betreuungsaufwand her lächerlich, da waren zwei oder drei in der ca. 20-köpfigen Gruppe die schon in Angel-Jugendgruppen waren - die haben das ihren Mitschülern fast im Alleingang beigebracht.  

@50er-Jäger



> Tja dazu siehe meinen Post die Regelung der Müritzfischer-im Alter wo man eben kein Bock hat dem Begleitenden immer am Rockzipfel zu hängen-kleinen Obulus und man angelt wie ein "vollwertiger" Angler, auch ohne Prüfung.



Ja, ein schönes, positives Beispiel. Mehr davon wäre doch gut!


----------



## Reg A. (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und da wärs dann eben doppelt toll, wenn der Bewirtschafter eine kostenlose Zusatzrute für die Kids erlauben würde (ohne Fangemengenerhöhung).



Klar, nach oben ist immer Luft, selbst auf dem Gipfel der Erkenntnis. Diese Entscheidung steht (zumindest in Bayern) dem Bewirtschafter nur leider nicht zu. Wie's in anderen BLs aussieht weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

@Reg A.:
Vollkommen klar. hab ich so ja auch im Artikel geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Anmerkung*
> Klar haben wir ne föderale Gesetzgebung mit 16 Landesgesetzen und 16 Verordnungen, was Angeln angeht.
> 
> Und eben ebenso vielen unterschiedlichen  Regelungen beim Angeln für Kids, dazu noch die Regelungen der Verbände, Vereine, Bewirtschafter etc..
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Aufsichtspflicht unterliegen die Kinder sowieso.
> Wenn ich als Elternteil die Stöpsel aber guten Gewissens allein in die Stadt, auf die Gesellschaft,... loslassen kann, sollte der Dorfteich auch kein Problem sein.
> 
> Und was soll denn passieren?
> ...


 
 Oft mit Vernunft hohen Strafen oder dem Recht des Stärkeren.
 Wäre spanend wie Du wenn Du einen Teich mit Forellen hättest denken würdest wenn dort Kinder auf sie angeln.
 Sollte eines die Kinder dort ertrinken oder nur von Passanten wegen Tierquälerei  angezeigt werden, solltest Du es nicht geduldet haben.

 Das ist ja das Problem was Menschen haben die Verantwortung im Sinne von Eigentum haben, oder z.B nur Aufseher sind.
 Sie sollen auch für Sicherheit, Recht und Ordnung sorgen, sonst sind sie es die nicht nur geschädigt werden, sondern auch noch bestraft werden.

 Ich weiß was du meinst und vorgibst zu wollen und verstehe das auch.
 Aber so einfach wie Du meinst ist es nicht, sonnst könnte man gleich die gesamte Gesetzgebung und den Eigentumsbegriff abschaffen.
 Weil alle ja immer rücksichtsvoll und richtig handeln.
 Übler ist aber, was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt  Hans nimmer mehr.

 Ich finde es aber immer wieder interessant, solche revolutionären Vorstellungen zu erfahren, wo doch tatsächlich geglaubt wird das etwas was von allen frei genutzt wird auch erhalten bleibt.
 Oder das fremdes Eigentum ja wohl für alle offen stehen müsste, oder wenigstens für Kinder.:q:q

 Gefühlt sind viele Kinder da geistig schon reifer.
 Sie unterscheiden meist recht gut Meins und Deins und werden richtig sauer wenn man Ihnen etwas wegnimmt was sie nicht hergeben wollen. Meistens schaffen Sie es sogar schon sich in die Gegenseite zu versetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Gefühlt sind viele Kinder da geistig schon reifer.


Oft  - nicht immer - würd ich persönlich auch eher Kindern trauen als Erwachsenen, die augenscheinlich vergessen haben, dass sie selber mal jung waren..
:q:q:q


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und danach gibts auch nicht viele (gute) Gründe für Schein!
> 
> Aber ich habe ja extra gesagt, da wo es rechtlich geht.
> 
> ...




 So wie Du es einforderst, ist es Extremismus.
Da eckt man halt vielfach an.
 Das so zu fordern macht mir schlicht Angst und Bange.
 Böse schreibe ich mal, ein Glück das Du keinen Angelverband leitest.:q
 Die machen mir da dann doch deutlich weniger Angst.
 Sie sind weder so extrem noch so revolutionär verbiestert.
 Es geht doch nicht darum möglichst viele Menschen zu Anglern zu machen, sondern Angelinteressierten Möglichkeiten zu gegen und Angeln als legitime Freizeitbeschäftigung auch im Einklang mit Tier und Naturschutz in der Öffentlichen Wahrnehmung als berechtigt zu erhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Wenn ich ein Extremist bin, weil ich vielen Kinder die Möglichkeit geben will, Angeln unbürokratisch kennen zu lernen, *JA, dann bin ich Extremist..
*

Nenn mich dann gerne "freien Radikalen" ...


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oft - nicht immer - würd ich persönlich auch eher Kindern trauen als Erwachsenen, die augenscheinlich vergessen haben, dass sie selber mal jung waren..
> :q:q:q


 
 Habe das nicht vergessen, aber hast Du je auch mal Verantwortung für Gewässer oder einen Verein gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern gehabt?
 Ich denke nein.

 Ich war einst schwarzfischen und habe umgekehrt auch schon mit 13 J so etwas wie einen eigenen Tümpel gehabt, wo dann heimlich durch Andere gefischt wurde.
Später folgten dann weitere Gewässer, Jugendarbeit, Ausbilder und die Verantwortung als G.W. ergo 
 Das zieht sich also durch mein ganzes Leben.
 Ich denke du wirst keinen ehemaligen Jugendlichen finden, der mir heute noch böse ist.

 Was hast Du zu bieten, als die Forderung von neuen Ideen oder Kritik.
 Ich halte deinen Vorschlag lediglich für unüberlegt.
 Weil es völlig reicht ein Kind legal innerhalb einer Berechtigung mit dem zugelassenen Fanggerät mit angeln zu lassen.
 Drei Ruten darf ich im Verein, da ergeben sich genug Möglichkeiten 1-3 Kinder mit angeln zu lassen.
 So gierig das Sie dann neben meinen 3 noch eigene haben sollen bin ich nicht und würde das auch kaum noch beaufsichtigen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Weil es völlig reicht ein Kind legal innerhalb einer Berechtigung mit dem zugelassenen Fanggerät mit angeln zu lassen.


Da Du nach Deinen Worte mehr Wert auf Gewässerbewirtschaftung als auf Lobbyarbeit für Angelmn udn Angler oder einfacheres Heranführen von Kids ans Angeln bist, glaube ich gerne, dass Dir das reicht. 

Warum andere das nicht anders machen sollen dürfen und Kids und Angeln besser fördern (zumal das nicht in jedem Bundesland/Verein wie bei Dir ist - Tellerrand), erschliesst sich mir aber immer noch nicht.

Ich will weiterhin mehr Möglichkeiten und Chancen bieten - andere wollen halt weiterhin mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen..

Beides ok., solange JEDER davon kann, wie er will (was ja leider nicht so ist) - und der eine nicht den anderen einschränkt dabei..


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Extremist bin, weil ich vielen Kinder die Möglichkeit geben will, Angeln unbürokratisch kennen zu lernen, *JA, dann bin ich Extremist..
> *
> 
> Nenn mich dann gerne "freien Radikalen" ...




Du bist es vor allem, weil das ja  regional z.B als Veranstaltung durch den Bewirtschafter problemlos möglich ist.
Wenn dort der Gesetzgeber keinen Fischereischein verlangt, kann der Bewirtschafter ja Jeden dort angeln lassen so lange Er das überwacht und die Verantwortung trägt und sicher stellt das alles i.O ist.

Dier geht es aber um das, was Einzelne Angler innerhalb Ihrer Angelberechtigung dürfen und da ist jede Rute mehr eine Erweiterung, die dann dem Bewirtschafter aufgezwungen wird.
So geht es halt nicht, Jeder Eigentümer hat ein Recht auf Mitsprache und sollte schon die Übersicht haben was am Wasser los ist.
Man stelle sich vor da sitzt ein Angler der 10 Kindern etwas zeigt, was dann nicht so ganz richtig ist.
Es ist der Bewirtschafter der dann Probleme hat, wenn dieser Angler Misst baute, weil er falsches zeigte oder die Übersicht verlor.
Das der seine Berechtigung mal eben von 2-3 auf 12-13 Ruten erweiterte kommt hin zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Ich zwinge keinem Bewirtschafter was auf, sondern habe gefragt, ob die Forderung sinnvoll an Bewirtschafter wäre (*die dann immer noch selber entscheiden* müssen) ..

Das ist einer der großen Unterschiede....

Während Du das nicht willst, dass Bewirtschafter das machen (warum auch immer - lass sie doch, wenn sie es für sich für gut halten)..

Ich bin für mehr Kinder leichter zum Angeln bringen und für Chancen statt Verbote..

Du willst halt Deine Gewässer schützen..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich zwinge keinem Bewirtschafter was auf, sondern habe gefragt, ob die Forderung sinnvoll an Bewirtschafter wäre (*die dann immer noch selber entscheiden* müssen) ..
> 
> Das ist einer der großen Unterschiede....
> 
> ...



Hat Bernd nirgends geschrieben und ist auch nicht seine Absicht würde ich mal so sagen, wieder nur eine haltlose Aussage von dir...

Wie gesagt keine Erfahrung durch eigene ans Angeln geführte (klein) Kinder am Wasser, Leuten unterstellen sie hätten "wilde" Kinder oder keine Erziehung und dann eine Forderung hier los lassen die völlig sinnlos ist.

Das einzige was erlaubt werden sollte überall, auf dem Schein des Berechtigten mit angeln, da muss keine zusätzliche Rute für freigegeben werden oder sonst was....
Wenn ich es Kindern beibringen will und ihnen intensiv und nachhaltig das Angeln näher bringen will und mich um sie kümmern will reichen die zwei oder drei Ruten die möglich sind völlig aus-zumal die Quote dort dreimal besser ausfallen wird, als deine 1:20 genannte.


 Und zum Hauptkern, Kinder leichter zum angeln bringen, mir ist nicht mal bekannt wenn ich als 5oder6 jähriger Pimpf bei Vati zum angeln mit wollte, dass sich auch nur einer darum gekümmert hat, ob dies nun erlaubt ist oder nicht-ist nämlich völlig Wumpe, das macht man und fertig!


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich zwinge keinem Bewirtschafter was auf, sondern habe gefragt, ob die Forderung sinnvoll an Bewirtschafter wäre (*die dann immer noch selber entscheiden* müssen) ..
> 
> Das ist einer der großen Unterschiede....
> 
> ...


 
 Da ich einer dieser Bewirtschafter und Entscheidungsträger bin, sollte ich zu Deinem Vorschlag eine Meinung haben. 
 Rot,  ist nun Dein geschickter Satzbau, der propagandistisch Deine Aussage und Ego stützt und  Mich als klein-geistigen kinderfeindlichen Egoisten darstellt.
 Guter Trick, wird bei vielen auch greifen.

 Dabei bin Ich es, der gemeinsam mit vielen Anderen, diesen Kindern und Jugendlichen die Möglichkeiten erhält.
 Also Vereinsarbeit macht und sich um Gewässer kümmert, wo sie jederzeit bei einem Angler mit angeln dürfen. 
 Wo sie dann ab 14 j dann selbstständig wie jeder Erwachsene, für knapp 30 € im Jahr angeln können, wo und auf was sie wollen.
 Erwachsene zahlen mehr und dürfen dafür auch noch Arbeitsdienste leisten. 

 (Schon wegen des offenen mal Ausprobieren, warne ich immer vor einer Wiedereinführung des Fischereischeins in Niedersachsen und würde es sogar gut finden wenn Angler nicht nur Kinder unter 14J sondern auch Erwachsene mit angeln lassen dürften.
 Ich kenne Vereine die das da genau so umsetzen, oder schlicht keine schwarzangelnde Kinder sehen)

 Du betreibst nur ein Angelforum, also etwas wie eine Zeitschrift, oder hast Du ein eigenes Gewässer wo Du alle Kinder angeln lässt.
 Aber auch Du must in deinem Forum für rechtliche Normen sorgen und bist für die Ordnung verantwortlich.
 Denn sonst zieht man Dich zur Rechenschaft.
 Genauso ist das auch für Vereine oder Eigentümer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> .
> Rot,  ist nun Dein geschickter Satzbau,


DANKE  
:q:q

Auch wenn ohne Inhalt kein Satzbau was nützt..

Und wen stört es jetzt warum, wenn es das rechtlich hergibt, dass ein Bewirtschafter bei sich Anglern die Möglichkeit einräumt, ohne Mehrentnahme an Fisch dennoch eine Rute zusätzlich für ein Kind legal auf der Karte zu vermerken, um mehr Kids das ausprobieren einfachst (OHNE JEDE RENNEREI, kein Mitglied irgendwo, keinen Karte, keinen Kinderschein etc., weils nämlich dann einfach schon erlaubt ist) zu ermöglichen?


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Einmal zwischen durch...und unaufgefordert und für Thomas und seine Streiter sicher überraschend.

 Wieder einmal liegen Wir nicht auf einer Linie und für einige Leser mag das nur alles sehr nach heftigen Streit klingen.
 Viele mögen eine solche Auseinandersetzung nicht und versuchen sie dann zu unterbinden.
 Zur Not wird der Andersdenkende lächerlich gemacht oder eben vereinfachend aus der Runde entfernt.
 Ob es nun Moderatoren, Vorsitzende, Präsidenten oder was auch immer sind spielt da weniger eine Rolle.
 Entscheidend ist immer, wie der welche die Macht hat sie umsetzt, also ob er offen für Konfrontationen ist, oder Gegenspieler mit anderen Vorstellungen erträgt, selbst wenn sie einen nerven.
 (Bin bislang weder von Ihnen angezählt oder gesperrt worden)
 Dieses ist ein Forum, also ein Ort wo über alles mögliche geredet wird, da gibt es so oder so kein Ziel, was erreicht werden muss.
 Aber es ist eben auch ein Ort, der Meinungsfindung.
 Jeder Demokratische Ablauf benötigt solche Orte und Diskussionen, die durchaus auch hitzig erscheinen können.
 Mag man solche Diskussionen nicht, oder versucht sie zu unterbinden ist das nicht gut sondern gefährlich.
 ------------------------------------------------------
 In einem solchen Austausch mag es krachen und sicher auch mal etwas heftiger werden, das gehört in der Politik dazu, wenn es eine offene Meinungsfindung geben darf.
 Das ist gar nicht so schlimm, wichtiger ist das eine solche Auseinandersetzung überhaupt offen geführt wird.
 Heute wird dieses vermeintliche Streit oft versucht zu vermeiden, selbst im Bundeswahlkampf...

 -------------------------
 Warum also diese Zeilen..
 Nun weil Ich Thomas und sein Team dafür achte, das sie auch gegenteilige Meinungen zulassen.
 moderieren dann, aber sie akzeptieren auch Feuer von der Gegenposition.

 (Gegenspieler einer Diskussion mögen oft wie Feinde erscheinen, sich aber gegenseitig (hoffe Ich|supergri), durchaus schätzen und eher die Ruheliebenden, als gemeinsamen Feind verstehen) 

 Nur kommt da in der Regel eben gar nichts, weil Andere sie nicht beachten oder eben diesen offenen Austausch nicht mögen.
 Viele die eine solche Auseinandersetzung nicht mögen, wären dazu auch gar nicht in der Lage, sie würden einschnappen, wenn sie wegen jeder Kleinigkeit angegriffen werden, dann würden sie ausflippen und entweder rausfliegen oder selber rausschmeißen.

 Letzteres ist gefährlich für jegliche Meinungsfindung oder demokratisches funktionieren. 

 Dieses hier ist nur eine Firma, die ein Forum anbietet, hier kann, aber muss gar keine Meinungsfreiheit herrschen.
 Ein ganz normales modernes Presse-Medium.
 Darum Hut ab, vor dem Team.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Dieses hier ist nur eine Firma, die ein Forum anbietet, hier kann, aber muss gar keine Meinungsfreiheit herrschen.
> Ein ganz normales modernes Presse-Medium.
> Darum Hut ab, vor dem Team.


Danke!

davon ab:
Und wen stört es jetzt warum, wenn es das rechtlich hergibt, dass ein Bewirtschafter bei sich Anglern die Möglichkeit einräumt, ohne Mehrentnahme an Fisch dennoch eine Rute zusätzlich für ein Kind legal auf der Karte zu vermerken, um mehr Kids das ausprobieren einfachst (OHNE JEDE RENNEREI, kein Mitglied irgendwo, keinen Karte, keinen Kinderschein etc., weils nämlich dann einfach schon erlaubt ist) zu ermöglichen?


----------



## Luidor (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Bähh ein rumgeschleime hier  :vik::vik:

 Davon ab, ich glaube es stört niemanden, wenn du wie im letzten Post forderst, *ein Kind *auf dem Schein mit zusätzlicher Angel angeln dürfen soll.
 Wir schieden uns ja nur an der Anzahl der so angelberechtigten Kinder.
 Daher geh ich davon aus, das du unseren Argumenten dahingehend folgen konntest, das ein unreglementiertes mehr nur schädlich für den angestrebten Zweck und Erfolg ist.#6

 Denke aber eher, das dem nicht so ist und du dich nur verschrieben hast. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Nachdem wir in den Niederlanden zu einem Videodreh waren und gesehen haben, wie einfach das gehen kann mit kostenlosem Angeln für Kids, stelle ich den Link dazu rein:
Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute
ab ca. Minute 24


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Gerade auch, wenn man sieht, dass definitiv Bedarf da ist.
Und so toll Aktionen wie Ferienpassangeln und einzelne Veranstaltungen sind (nachfolgend aus Medien nur diese Woche!)  - NICHTS ist besser als regelmäßig Angeln gehen zu können.

Da sollte man sich an den Niederlandregelungen doch ein Beispiel nehmen können, oder? 

*Aus den Medien NUR diese Woche:*
*Simon ist der Super-Fischer – da gratulierte sogar der Oberbürgermeister *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...e-sogar-der-Oberbuergermeister;art1169,460641

*Theorie und Praxis im Feriencamp der Angler *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/ho...axis-im-Feriencamp-der-Angler;art1060,6125397

*Sportfischer-Verein Wipperfürth zeigt Jugendlichen, wie man angelt *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...h-zeigt-jugendlichen--wie-man-angelt-28090834

*Ferienkinder aus Sprendlingen und Sankt Johann spielen einen Tag lang Robinson Crusoe *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...n-einen-tag-lang-robinson-crusoe_18075861.htm

*Nix Barsch, Alter: Angelprojekt für junge Straffällige in Speyer*
http://www.rheinpfalz.de/artikel/nix-barsch-alter-angelprojekt-fuer-junge-straffaellige-in-speyer/

*„Ganz großes Erlebnis“ für elf Petrijünger*
https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfo...rlebnis-fuer-elf-petrijuenger-id17429051.html

*36 Kinder haben Spaß und Erfolg beim Angeln *
http://www.gifhorner-rundschau.de/g...inder-haben-Spass-und-Erfolg-beim-Angeln.html

*ESV Angelsparte eröffnet die Ferienpassaktion 2017 *
https://lauenburger-online-zeitung.de/sport/558-esv-angelsparte-eröffnet-die-ferienpassaktion-2017


----------



## felixalog (11. September 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Wo kann man in Bayern mit Kindern angeln gehen?


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Hallo felixalog,
da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten. 

Wenn du bitte folgende 3 Frage kurz beantworten könntest:
Wie alt sind die Kinder? 
Wieviele Kinder sind es? 
Geht es um einen privaten Angelausflug?


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. September 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Hört doch auf mit dem Unsinn, kostenlos angeln.
Das Kind kann auch nicht auf der Achterbahn umsonst mitfahren, nicht umsonst im Zug, Bus oder Flieger. Nicht kostenlos ins Theater, Kino oder Zoo.
Warum soll dann der Unternehmer "Angelgewässeranbieter" Kinder umsonst angeln lassen?
Zahlen doch eh nicht die Kinder sondern irgendeiner in der Familie der Geld genug hat um Angelruten und Schnur für sauteuer zu kaufen. Oder die Würmer kauft weil er zu faul zum suchen ist.


----------



## Fruehling (12. September 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Sehr schöner Thread, der mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen ist... |kopfkrat

In Zeiten, in denen halb Facebook wehmütig auf die eigene Kindheit, und wie gut da noch alles war, blickt, halte ich Thomas' Ansatz für sehr begrüßenswert!

Wie kann ich auch von einem Erwachsenen gelebtes Umweltbewußtsein erwarten, wenn dessen Weg zum Erwachsenwerden ausschließlich mit Playstations und dergleichen gepflastert war? Ein Aspekt, der in einer der führenden Wirtschaftsnationen und somit einer der weltweit größten Dreckschleudern eine immer wichtigere Rolle spielen wird, soviel steht fest. Jedem Ökonomen ist das Paretoprinzip wohlbekannt - im Fall der maximal möglichen, freien Angelei für Kids würde es auf schöne Weise wirken.

Sicher nur eine Möglichkeit von vielen, allerdings für ein Angelforum bestens passend... #h

Also: Wo immer es geht, raus mit den Kids ans Wasser und Feuer frei! Wo es noch nicht geht, solange rumramentern, bis es geht. Wenn das nicht wirkt: Forellenpuff oder NL, denn da gehts immer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Deutschland: Kostenloses Kinderangeln*

Oha - danke für das Lob.

Ja, das war die Intention der Geschichte..


----------

